# It's up to you



## LatinRainbow

Is there an equivalent to this phrase in tagalog? 
What I would to say it's something like: it depends on you or it's your decission. So if someone can teach me, I will appreciate it so much.
Thanks...


----------



## Chriszinho85

You can say "Bahala ka."


----------



## moonshine

You can also use the term "nasa sa'yo", it's like saying it's up to you.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Ok, thanks so much to you both. 
Would you say one term is less formal than the other?


----------



## kenshin

LatinRainbow said:


> Is there an equivalent to this phrase in tagalog?
> What I would to say it's something like: it depends on you or it's your decission. So if someone can teach me, I will appreciate it so much.
> Thanks...


"bahala ka" may seem to sound a bit rude. "nasa sa'yo" is more formal or "ikaw ang bahala" may sound better to the one who will hear it.


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

I agree that.. *BAHALA KA is informal..*

It's better if you would say.. *NASA SA'YO/ NASA SA IYO*

or  * NASA SA IYO ANG DESISYON*


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

*DEPENDE SA IYO/DESISYON MO YAN*

I think this woulD be the exact translation of* it depends on you / it's your decission*


----------



## LatinRainbow

VAUGHN_RAIN said:


> *DEPENDE SA IYO/DESISYON MO YAN*
> 
> I think this woulD be the exact translation of* it depends on you / it's your decission*


 
depende - exactly as in Spanish.
Thanks


----------



## cj_sandiego

kenshin said:


> "bahala ka" may seem to sound a bit rude.
> "nasa sa'yo" is more formal or
> "ikaw ang bahala" may sound better to the one who will hear it.



I totally agree with her...



> *it depends on you / it's your decission*


..

you can also use this...

but if you are going to translate it..

it depends on you -  *depende sayo
*it's your decision - *desisyon mo yan*


----------



## LatinRainbow

Thanks so much to you all.


----------



## mataripis

1.)Kapasyahan mo yan.   2.) ayon(depende) sa pasya mo iyan.


----------

